# two pairs of glasses in spain



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I understand that you have to have two pairs of glasses whilst driving in Spain. My missus has one pair but also wears contact lenses which she can easily drive in. As one who panics too much, surely this will suffice and no need to splash out £150 for another set of specs. She asked her opticians who didn't have a clue, why would they??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

When i was told about this spare pair requirement years ago, I just found an old pair and threw em in the glovebox..
If I do ever get asked if I have some, then I can show them something. Doubt if they would want to test me as well  

BUT it's one of those daft things and best to be prepared...


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Last October i took 2 pairs of glasses with me to Spain and Portugal as i knew that it was a legal requirement in Spain and both pairs broke.
I managed to repair one pair ok but the other pair i tried to araldite together to get me home but ruined them.
I had a prescription with me so decided to get a quote for a new pair in Portugal !!!! 520 EUROS !!!!!!!! 

I made do until getting home and got my eyes tested and had 2 new pairs of varifocals for £180.

RD


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

I ve just learnt of this this week, whilst planning a Spanish trip. Dont 'contacts' count as 'glasses' then? Surely, the concern should be that you need to be able to 'see' when driving - not how you actualy manage it?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

A quick google search reveals a slightly different story:



The AA said:


> Spain: It is recommended that a driver who wears glasses should carry a spare pair with them if this is noted on your driving licence.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Spec savers did me a set of El Cheapo's for £40. I prefer them to my £450 pair so the expensive ones are now my spares :? 

Karl


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

France has the same rules. I carry the previous prescription glasses as spares. 
It beats discarding them and although not perfect quite adequate.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you wear contact lenses (which I do), how are the police going to know? Obviously if they stop a motorist who is wearing glasses then they may ask to see a second pair (assuming it is a requirement to carry them) but I can't believe they carry out an eye examination on those people not wearing glasses in order to find out if they are wearing contacts. So saying, I do carry a pair of glasses just in case.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul wears glasses, and he also has prescription sunglasses, as they are always with us whilst driving I hope this will suffice? 8


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

As I said above, It is _recommended_ that a driver who wears glasses _should_ carry a spare pair with them *if this is noted on your driving licence.*

Anyone here have a UK driving licence that says 'wears glasses'?

No I didn't think so.

BUT. I wear glasses, and I always have a spare pair in my car, my wife's car, our campervan. Why? Because I couldn't possibly drive without them.

I am lucky - My prescription has hardly changed for years and I have more pairs of old glasses than I know what to do with. I guess I buy a new pair every two years or so, and glasses going back 10-12 years correct my vision OK. More than adequate to read a number plate at xx yards, anyway.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Spare Specs*

As I understand most Western European countries say you should carry spare specs.

It does seem to me to be common sense and I have always carried spares both at home, abroad whether in car,van or on the motorbike.

But then if I bust my glasses I would be absolutely buggered.

Steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Spare specs*

 Ciao tutti, if you have a licence in an EU country, to obtain it amongst other things your eyes are examined. Not just 'read a number plate at 25 yards'. If you cannot pass the eye test without glasses, this is noted on your licence. Therefore quite sensibly it is a legal requirement to carry a spare pair. This is so in most EU countries.
saluti,
eddied


----------

